# Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta



## teutone72 (Nov 28, 2001)

Have a set of Sylvania SilverStars 9007 that I want to install and need some tips of how to do it...


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta (teutone72)*

I would return them if you havent opened them. Upgrading the bulbs in stock US lamps will not do much. If you had the Ecode lamps with H4 bulbs with relays, then I could consider upgrading the bulbs. Plus when You upgrade to Ecode, you can order lamps with Fog lamps.
If you add the fogs, please wire the fogs to turn off with the highs so you dont have a hot spot infront of your car. This hotspot will keep your eyes from looking the maximum distance down the road, not to metion the legality of it. If you order E codes without fogs, because you have a V6 and no Intercooler, you coud get Bora Hella Micro DE fog lamps.


----------



## weedeater1 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta (teutone72)*

The passenger side is easiest. It helps if you have small hands.
On the back of the light, there is an access panel held by (I think) two metal clamps that pop off. Take off the panel. Remove the electrical connection. There is a black plastic locking ring on the bulb. Twist to remove. The bulb pulls straight out, but may seem hard to remove because there is a rubber 0-ring around the bulb base. Don't worry, pull harder. Assembly is the reverse.
For the driver's side you need to remove a cover (4 screws) before you can access the back of the light. The cover splits into two pieces. Some folks like to loosen the battery or remove it to get better access, but once you've done the passenger side it makes understanding the drivers side easier.


----------



## teutone72 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta (weedeater1)*

thanks a lot for the tips. I'll try them out since I got them for free from a friend of mine.


----------



## marv3028 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta (teutone72)*








quote:[HR][/HR]thanks a lot for the tips. I'll try them out since I got them for free from a friend of mine. [HR][/HR]​








That's always a good deal, I love that beautiful four letter word..........FREE
















Trust me, the Silverstars will do a much better job of lighting than stock. Best thing I can tell you to do is to do one, turn them on and look at them from the front. There will be a definate improvement. Then look at the light on the ground, much whiter and truer(word?)
It's true that e-codes have a better pattern but better bulbs work no matter what. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by marv3028, 5:01 PM 11-12-2002]


----------



## teutone72 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Help: How to change headlight bulbs on a MK4 Jetta (marv3028)*

Thanks for the pic marv. Looks very cool...will definitely install them this weekend......at least try it...


----------

